# Lindeburg Sample Civil Exam



## Blu1913 (Oct 14, 2006)

Has anyone else attemped to do this morning sample test in a real "exam" environment???

I did it today and got a 16 out of 40!!!!!!! :rotfl:

We cant seriously be expected to be able to do all those right?!?! I mean he was pullin equations out of thin air to be able to do those problems. I gotta figure the morning session is going to be much easier than that!!! ...right...?


----------



## civengPE (Oct 14, 2006)

In my opinion, you are exactly right. that practice exam is way harder than the actual exam. I read the first question and almost had a heart attack.

The NCEES practice exam is much closer to the real thing.


----------



## GTScott (Oct 14, 2006)

The ENV problems in that test are my favorite. I can do them all in 30 seconds...ABCDABCD...done. Woohoo.

His afternoon stuff seems to be more inline with what i am expecting. Does anyone else feel this way? The AM stuff just seems MUCH harder.


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 16, 2006)

Theres no way i am expecting the afternoon of the sample exam to be in line with what Im expecting. I only got through 20 in 3.5 hours. Granted I got a bunch right, but then the other problems he started using equations I've never even seen!!! Not in any ref manual i could find either. BS if you ask me.

Where can I get the NCEES practice exam?? I only have the sample problems, never seen a book for a sample exam...

F--- The Lindburg Sample Exam!! :ZZZ:


----------



## GTScott (Oct 16, 2006)

> Theres no way i am expecting the afternoon of the sample exam to be in line with what Im expecting. I only got through 20 in 3.5 hours. Granted I got a bunch right, but then the other problems he started using equations I've never even seen!!! Not in any ref manual i could find either. BS if you ask me.
> Where can I get the NCEES practice exam?? I only have the sample problems, never seen a book for a sample exam...
> 
> F--- The Lindburg Sample Exam!! :ZZZ:


I am taking Geotech in the PM...and I suppose LB is a tad harder than what i am expecting there. Still, more linline than the morning stuff he has.

I got my NCEES sample exam from that "the other board" site. It only gives you 20 AM questions and then 20 PM in each section. In most cases, they seem MUCH easier than the LB sample.


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 16, 2006)

I would agree the Q in the PM on the sample test are close...but as I got past #20, I couldnt answer them in any reasonable amount of time. He was using equations that I couldnt find in any book/ref manual. Given that, I cant imagine we would be expected to start creating formulas to solve problems.

And even tho the PM seemed more inline, they still took much much longer than 6 minutes to complete. ie I got 20 done in 3.5 hours. Given that, I gotta hope its easier than that.

It was just really frustrating, after studying for 3-4 months, it still seems like Im struggling. No points for merit, thats sucks...


----------



## GTScott (Oct 16, 2006)

I feel you pain Blu. At some point, you just have to cut off the studying and take the exam. After a marathon weekend of studying, I have become a COMPLETE believer in the idea to stop studying the week before the exam to clear your mind. Come next Sunday night, I may organize some things but I am putting an end to the studying. Nothing I gain the a few crammed hours before the exam could make up for the benefit of having a clear mind, IMO.

While I have not taken the exam, I think that the NCEES sample exam is the most inline with what i would be seeing. I alos have this (possibly false) feeling that since I can do about 90% of the PM 6-minute problems that I am semi-ok for my afternoon session. I have been told that those are also harder or more indepth than what is to be expected.


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 16, 2006)

Good for you getting 90% of the 6-min done. I only got through 73 of them and I couldnt take it anymore...

I was thinking about reading the Lin Ref manual a bit in the next two weeks. Figured there might be somehting in there I missed.

One thing I do know, Im not taking in the 9 binders of problems I have completed into the test. There seems to be not reason as I doubt there will be any time to try and find problems you did.

I wish I could turn my 9 binders into NCEES after the test and say "I really did try"

I just know, my one buddy who has been studing for 2 weeks now is going to pass (just how life is) and its gonna make me mad that I put 8000 times more effort in than he did......

10 days 22 hours 8 minutes and 10 second LET GET THIS THING OVER WITH!!!!


----------



## GTScott (Oct 16, 2006)

Blue...you will be fine. From your other posts and the work you seem to have done you seem like a smart guy. The test is not made just so that super nerds pass. Even standard nerds can pass (isn't that from LB?). I am also not going to bring in the zillion problems I have worked. Spending time trying to find an example that matches a test problem seems like a GREAT waste of time.


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks for the words GT...I appreciate it. I just HAVE to pass...there is no fail for me...must must must pass.........GL to you too man...all of us who post all the time should start with a 50% for effort LOL!!!

Anyone taking this beast in Cleveland?

:hung:


----------



## EnviroMe (Oct 16, 2006)

I tried to take the morning and afternoon tests in a real "exam" environment yesterday. I got 20 correct in the morning. In the afternoon I gave up after 3 hours, guessed the twenty questions I wasn't able to asnwer and ended up getting 20 correct. It felt that I sent away too much time studying the last 3 months to fail the LB test, but I feel better now.

I got really frustated after taking the test, but knowing that everybody else had the same frustation helps. This means that the problem is with the test, not with us.


----------



## GTScott (Oct 17, 2006)

After reading all of this, I decided to go back and take a closer look at the LB AM stuff. Woohoo, I can do 2 (at best) of the structural problems...didn't know two Geotech (and that is my PM session) and the ENV...forget about it. Woohoo. Time to take the test now after getting this slap in the face...


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 17, 2006)

ALERT!!!

Lindeburg, tho Im sure is a good man. I mean he did write a whole book for us, but I would like everyone to read the narrative at the beginning of the test (which I didnt do prior).

Pay special attention to the "choke and puke" part...

:MIG: &lt;------ Lindeburg needs to not make us suffer, but to help us...I mean gez oh man... :suicide:


----------

